

How Urbanization Can Be a Friend to Birds - benbreen
http://aeon.co/magazine/society/how-urbanisation-can-be-a-friend-to-birds/

======
Retric
Not really surprising especally when you consider how much food people leave
out on a regular basis. However, this ignores the support infrastructure
needed to enable these suburban spaces. Food, water, energy, raw materials,
manufactoring, and shipping are all out of site and out of mind, but sill
impact birds who cover large areas.

